# Swift



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

can someone please help.we have a new bessacar,10 plate,and we have been told the tv aireal is an extra,and its going to cost £3oo.oo to install.am i just having a moan or should this be fitted as standard,please reply 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

Hi

I would think it depends on the model you have ordered.

Why not forget the TV aerial and just get a satellite dish instead? Snelly on here would sort you out with a Maxview crank up. Some campsites are in poor TV reception areas and so satellite is a good option.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Tony,

I have responded to you PM.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I ordered mine without a tv aerial as I didn't want one so it's horses for courses. To be honest I've yet to find one that really works and I use a satellite system.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Ours has a one fitted as standard but we have ever used it. Much prefer sat tv. But I suppose the ariel could be handy if we could not get sat reception due to tree cover.


Richard...


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

wouldnt bother with tv arial especially at 300 quid there having a laugh


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'd much rather have the option of not having a TV aerial fitted than having to pay the £300 built into the price of the 'van.

Like the rest have said, save your money and put it toward a satellite system instead, much more reliable.


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for the help,i will look at sat system


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi our Swift Bolero came with the aerial, but like others here decided to have a dish fitted, I think we have used the aerial once in two and a half years in Jan this year when we had a problem with the dish which had to be repaired on site, to be honest I even forget that we have got the aerial. I think I would def put the £300 towards a satellite system, on our old caravan we had a aerial and again never used it, as we had a dish on a tripod outside which was far better reception.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We stayed at a site called Poston Mill near Hay-on-Wye in Herefordshire. One of the rules of the site was that you could not use satellite dishes. I wonder if that applied to ones on the roof of a motorhome? Do other sites have such an unusual rule?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Must admit we only have aerials on our motorhomes and we have to rely on whether we can get a good signal or not and its mainly not- when we are on sites in the countryside.
Even at Shepton we had a good signal until someone parked in front and then put their satellite dish that was it we didn't get a signal all weekend.
So I would say get a satellite system if you watch a lot of TV.


----------

